# Rubrikat > Mjeku për ju >  Problematika ne spitalet e Shqiperise

## EuroStar1

Korrupsioni ne spitale . 



TIRAN- TIA eshte ndalur sot ne krizen dhe korrupsionin ku eshte zhytur sistemi shendetesor ne vend duke kujtuar se qytetaret nuk gjejne sherbimin e nevojshem dhe cdo gje duhet ta paguajne me para ne dore. _Transparence International Albania ne nje raport te fundit per shendetesine ne vendin tone mberrin ne konkluzionin se gjendja eshte me keq se ne komunizem.Ne spital mungon informacioni, ilacet dhe transparenca dhe vlereson situaten ne sistemin shendetesor me keq se ne komunizem- konstaton TIA duke dhene alarmin edhe per djegien e mbetjeve spitalore ne afersi te spitalit._

Ne spitale mungon alkooli betadina dezinfektantet dhe pacientet ankohen se nuk marrin sherbimin dhe mjekimin e nevojshem  duke iu referuar nje sere letrash nga qytetaret ku ankohen se ne spitalet e Shqiperise nuk gjendet asgje, qofte edhe nje serum te cilin duhet te dalin dhe ta blejne vete te afermit e pacienteve.


Sipas TIA Gjate nje komunikimi per mediat  ka theksuar se jane shume shqetesuese mungesa e ilaceve dhe mitmarja nga ana e mjekeve dhe infermjereve. Nderkohe qe nder 70% te farmacive tregtohen ilace te skaduara ose qe nuk lejohet perdorimi i tyre ne UE


Nje gje e tille sipas raportit ve ne rrezik shendetin e njerezve. Nderkaq problematike vleresohet edhe mungesa e reformave te mirefillta. Sipas TIA qytetaret nuk kane informacione per sherbimet qe duhet te perfitojne dhe as per parate qe duhet te paguajne duke shkaktuar keshtu kaos dhe me tej edhe korrupsion mes bluzave te bardha. 

Per njeshendet te mire Zgjidhja e vetme largimi i Sali Berishes

----------


## EuroStar1

Jane publikuar qindra raste korrupsioni në shëndetësinë shqiptare, madje edhe në zyrat e ministrisë së këtij sektori. Mirëpo, nëse në zyrta e larta ka “infeksion” tenderash abuziv, në shërbimin publik mjekësor ka raste skandalesh që shkojnë deri në vdekje pacientësh për shkak të mos pagesave të cilat mjekët i kërkojnë si gjeste korruptive prej qyetarëve në nevojë. Rasti i fundit është vdekja e 17 vjeçares nga Korça e cila edhe pse kishte paguar një “taksë” pirate, të kërkuar nga mjeku kirurg gjeti vdekjen dhe ky skandal, krijoi një shqetësim dhe pasiguri në shërbimin shëndetësor.Në dje, ishim në qendrën spitalore “Nënë Tereza” në Tiranë dhe vëzhguam shërbimin në këtë qendër të shërbimit publik shëndetësor qëndror të vendit. Në këtë qendër spitalore, “përplasen” pothuajse pacientë nga i gjithë vendi, të cilët kanë probleme me shëndetin për vete, ose për të afërmit e tyre. Por shërbimi në këtë qendër, nuk është ai që propagandohet as nga ministria dhe as nga qeveria. Megjithë reformat e reja, të aplikuara vitin e fundit në sektorin e mjekësisë shqiptare me fonde e modele europiane, janë skemat organizative të zgjedhura prej drejtuesve të këtij sektori publik, që nuk po u shërbejnë qytetarëve, por po i shqetësojnë ata. Nëse flitet për korrupsion dhe indiferencë shërbimi në mjekësi, ndesh realitetin, e rëndomtë, që po nuk u derdh një kontribut privat në xhepat e mjekëve, infermierëve, rojeve e pastrueseve të spitaleve, nuk të shërbehet. Jo vetëm në urgjencë, të shtruarit në spitale marrin pajime me vete.
Gjëndje skandaloze, probleme shqetësuese Ata që shtrohen në spitale, janë të detyruar të marrin me vehte veshjet personale, batanije, jastëk, çarçafë, ngrohës e freskues, pajisjet e tualetit, madje dhe ushqimet. Këto janë të detyrueshme për t’u përballuar nga pacientët, mbasi nuk janë prezente në spitale, ose janë jashtë kushteve higjenike. Më skandal problemi në fjalë është në pavionin e urgjencës. Këtu është një katrahurë e vërtetë, jo vetëm nga kushtet higjeno-sanitare, por edhe nga probleme të tjera. Nuk dallohet, se kush është mjeku, kush është infermieri, kush është pacineti dhe kush është i afërmi i pacinetit. Ka një lëvizje kaotike, ka zhurma, ka bllokim shërbimi, ka dhe 200 e 500 lekësha nën dorë. Mjafton të jesh atje një moment dhe vërteton, se nuk ke kontakt me një pavion urgjence mjekësore, por me një pazar. Mjekët shqiptarë, sidomos ata specialistë, punojnë me dy standarte: shpërfillje në shërbimin spitalor publik dhe prioritet në shërbimin klinik privat. Pacientë të shumtë deklarojnë, se gjenden në mes këtij dualizmi dhe të detyruar paraqiten në klinikat private. Qytetarët paraqiten në spitalet publike, por shpërfillen e sorrollaten nga mjekët, të cilët përdorin për këtë shpërfillje infermieret e tyre seksere, të cilat u thonë pacientëve: “Mos o lodh kot, më mirë shko në mbasdite tek klinika private e doktorit”. Kjo do të thotë: paguaj privatisht që të shërbehet, por në një formë tjetër. Sipas informacioneve, në Tiranë veprojnë 178 klinika private, pronë e mjekëve specialistë, të cilët punojnë dhe në shërbimin publik. Regjistrat e tyre të pacientëve, rezulton se kanë emra të njëjtë me ato që ndodhen në regjistrat e kilnikave shtetërore. Nuk janë pagat të ulëta, por morali mjekëveAfro 1 vit e gjysëm më parë, qeveria ka bërë rritjen e pagave në sektorin e shëndetësisë, Këtë rritje page e përfituan 2900 mjekë dhe specialistë të sektorit të shëndetësisë, rritje që shkoi në 20%. Për infermierët, rritja totale ishte 25 për qind. Në rritjen e pagave u përfshinë dhe sanitaret me 18% shtesë page, numri i të cilëve arrin në 6000. Edhe pse është bërë kjo rritje, nuk konsttaohet që ky qëndrim, kjo mbështetje financiare të ketë dhënë ndonjë zgjidhje në cilësinë e shërbimit dhe në minimizimin e korrupsionit. Pse? Sepse rritja e pagave është lëmoshë. Por këtu nuk është fjala për minimizim të korripsionit nëpërmjet rritjes së pagës. Fjala është që korruspioni në shëndetësi të luftohet si femonomen e jo si nxitje financiare. Fakti është i tillë, që në sektorin e shëndetësisë shqiptare ka korrpsion dhe kjo tashmë, konfirmohet përditë e më tepër, jo vetëm nga qytetarët, por dhe nga vetë punonjësit e këtij sektori. Tabela e pagave të mjekëve dhe punonjësve të tjerë:

Mjek QSUT (vjetersia 0) 26850
Mjek QSUT (vjetërsia 25) 31875
Mjek spitale dhe KP (vjet. 0) 23850
Mjek spitale dhe KP (vjet. 25) 28875
Drejtor DSHP 42000
Drejtor në spitale 340000
Infermiere (vjetërsia 0) 17720
Infermiere (vjetersia 25) 22000

Tarifa pirate në mjekësinë shqiptare

Leje nga polici privat 100 lekë
Hyrje në pavion 200 lekë
Vizitë mjekësore 500 lekë
Vizitë specialisti 1000 lekë
Serum 2 mijë lekë
Narkozë 5 mijë lekë
Hedhje gjaku 10 mijë lekë
Operacion apendiciti 15 mijë lekë
Operacion zemre 70 mijë lekë
Shtrim në spital: 10 mijë lekë
Radioskopi 500 lekë
Analizë e thjeshtë: 500 lekë
Analizë kompelete: 2 mijë lekë
Eko zemre 1500 lekë
Eko e thjeshtë 500 lekë
Eko e përgjith. 12 mijë lekë
Operacion gjoksi: 60 mijë lekë
Lëshim epikrize: 1500 lekë

----------


## Alti Elezi

> Korrupsioni ne spitale . 
> 
> 
> 
> TIRAN- TIA eshte ndalur sot ne krizen dhe korrupsionin ku eshte zhytur sistemi shendetesor ne vend duke kujtuar se qytetaret nuk gjejne sherbimin e nevojshem dhe cdo gje duhet ta paguajne me para ne dore. _Transparence International Albania ne nje raport te fundit per shendetesine ne vendin tone mberrin ne konkluzionin se gjendja eshte me keq se ne komunizem.Ne spital mungon informacioni, ilacet dhe transparenca dhe vlereson situaten ne sistemin shendetesor me keq se ne komunizem- konstaton TIA duke dhene alarmin edhe per djegien e mbetjeve spitalore ne afersi te spitalit._
> 
> Ne spitale mungon alkooli betadina dezinfektantet dhe pacientet ankohen se nuk marrin sherbimin dhe mjekimin e nevojshem  duke iu referuar nje sere letrash nga qytetaret ku ankohen se ne spitalet e Shqiperise nuk gjendet asgje, qofte edhe nje serum te cilin duhet te dalin dhe ta blejne vete te afermit e pacienteve.
> 
> 
> ...


Dmth kane ngelur vetem karabinaja,si spitale.
Po shume mire cfare ka,e pse duhen ne fund per cfare,po pse para 10.000 vjetesh a nuk hiqeshin dhemballet duke perplasur koken ne peme? :buzeqeshje: 
Po pse Berisha eshte gabimi ketu,ti thua te iki M.u.t.i e te vije K.a.k.a!
Ne ate vend qe quhet shqiperi,atje te gjithe politikanet jane M & Kake.
Atje nuk ka korrupsion,po eshte Megavjedhje ku populli albanes ja fut njeri tjetrit,shkon polici i Pd-se,vjedh leket rrugeve,semuret ja jep doktorit te Ps-se,shkon doktori i Ps-se ja jep Ministrit te Pd-se per femijen ne shkolle ne Usa apo mbrapa diellit,rri ministri 6 muaj ne post shkarkohet,dhe i jep kolegut te vet te Pd-se leket qe ta beje Kryekar Bashkie,behet K.**** bashkie,vjedh,vjen KLSH i fut gjobe per mos ta futur ne burg,jep rryshfet per te shpetuar,pasta KLSH-ja jep paret K.**** te Ministrave,.......................................  ..pra kjo eshte Shqiperia e mbaruar,nje VEND i HARRUAR NGA ZOTI,dhe i Kujdesshem ndaj KANUNIT te LEK Dukagjinit.

----------


## kleadoni

E vertete e hidhur! 
S'besoj se me largimin e Sales do kete ndonje permiresim thelbesor, gjithmone nese vazhdohet qeverisja e vendit nga keto tipat qe kemi per momentin.

----------


## EuroStar1

Largimi i Sali Protopapes duhet bere pasi ka gjashte vjet qe vetem sa mburret ne cdo edicjon lajmesh se si e ka bere Shqiperine vendin me te bukur te Europes. Nderkoh qe vetem ka treguar neglizhencen e tije ndaj keti dhe shume institucioneve te tjera me rendesi dhe qe jane shume problematike. Nuk eshte bere asnje lloj perpjekje per ndryshimin e gjendjes se tyre. Shkak shpesh here jane bere edhe vrasje apo rrahje neper spitale per keto probleme qe jane shtruar me lart

----------


## Marya

une njehere vajta ne spitali i tiranes ne pediatri si vizitore tek dikush dhe me rane te fiket nga c'ka pashe
gjynah
ndersa ketej pacientet bejne kokren e qefit  dhe kur dalin nga spitali i  con ambulanca deri tek shtepia dhe prap te pakenaqur jane

----------


## ☆Angie☆

Korrupsion nga qeveria me duar të pastra? Opo këta gazetarët tanë nuk kanë me ç'të mbushin gazetat...

----------


## EuroStar1

*Raporti, 60% e mjekëve në spitalet e Tiranës pa licensë* 




*Spitalet pa barna-Vijon odiseja e pacienteve ne kerkim te ilaçeve*

----------


## EuroStar1

*Isuf Kalo: Gjendja e spitaleve jashtë standardeve*

Pas denoncimit në "Shqip", reagon vetëm mjeku i njohur. Ministria hesht

Pacientët në Shqipëri nuk dinë ti kërkojnë të drejtat e tyre. Të ndodhur përballë frikës se mjeku u ka jetën në dorë janë të pafuqishëm për ta ngritur zërin, aq më tepër për të denoncuar kushtet e këqija, sjelljen e mjekëve, mungesën e infrastrukturës, pastërtisë, ilaçeve. Të sëmurët nuk e dinë. Por, sipas drejtorit të Qendrës së Cilësisë, Sigurisë dhe Akreditimit të Institucioneve Shëndetësore, Isuf Kalo, ndryshimet dhe përmirësimi vijnë nga presioni që duhet të bëjnë pacientët. Në një intervistë për gazetën "Shqip", Kalo analizon shkaktarët e gjendjes aktuale në spital, e cila për pesë ditë me radhë është pasqyruar në fotoreportazhin "Jetë spitalesh".

Cili është reagimi juaj pas botimit të fotoreportazheve për pesë ditë me radhë në gazetën "Shqip"?

Praktikisht, kjo gjendje është jashtë standardeve. Kjo është një nga arsyet që ne nuk po mundemi të bëjmë akreditimin. Fotoreportazhi vizualizon një problem që ka të bëjë me cilësinë e keqe të shërbimit spitalor. Qendra jonë është e shqetësuar dhe ka si synim të përmirësojë tri drejtime kryesore. Atë të strukturës, ambientit, infrastrukturës, personelin, pastërtinë, si dhe procesin e punës, që është edhe qëllimi për të cilin është ngritur spitali. Aspekti këtu ka një element që harrohet. Respekti sipas mentalitetit, ndjenjës së përgjegjësisë, perceptimet, janë rezultatet e interventeve medikale. Harrohet kënaqësia e pacientit, që shprehet në dy elemente. Kënaqet si klient (institucion, që i shërben atij dhe paguan para për të).

Kënaqësia si qytetar, që të trajtohet me dinjitet, në kohë dhe në një ambient të pastër njerëzor. Ky aspekt nuk gjykohet. Kjo është pasojë e një anomalie, e mungesës së përgjegjësisë.

Sipas mendimit tuaj, kush duhet të përgjigjet për këtë situatë?

Është përgjegjësia e çdo njeriu që ka veshur bluzën e bardhë.

Respektin, kur nuk ta japin, duhet ta kërkosh. Respektin duhet ta kishin dhënë, por kur nuk e japin atëherë, duhen kërkuar të drejtat e pacientit. Sipas Organizatës Botërore të Shëndetësisë, sipas rregullit që duhet vënë në dukje, duhet të jetë përgjegjshmëria ndaj pacientit dhe ndaj qytetarit. Pasi kjo është arsyeja, spitali është ngritur për t\i shërbyer. Por kërkesat primare tani janë bërë mungesa e ilaçeve dhe aparaturave, kështu që personeli mjekësor nuk kërkon më cilësi. Atë nuk e kërkon as mjeku, as pacienti, as qytetari, as administratori. Unë mendoj që pacienti, veç respektit e kushteve, duhet të ketë edhe privatësinë e tij. Nuk është e nevojshme që në një dhomë në prani të tre ose katër vetave të tjerë të zhvillohet konsulta. Po ashtu, një pjesë tjetër që më bën përshtypje janë pacientë që presin në këmbë.

Cila do të ishte zgjidhja e këtyre problemeve ose përmirësimi i situatës?

Zgjidhja është që cilësia duhet të detyrohet. Masat e ndëshkimeve, heqje nga puna për mendimin tim kanë dështuar. Gjërat nuk rregullohen me frikë dhe dënime. Ato rregullohen kur kërkohen. Fuqizimi i rolit të qytetarit dhe të pacientit. Presioni duhet të vijë nga pacienti, nga qytetari. Por edhe nga përgjegjshmëria e personelit. Ndaj respektit që duhet të kenë për ambientin ku punojnë dhe ku presin pacientë. Kërkesa duhet të vijë nga shteti nga ministria, nga trupi medikal nga tregu që është pacienti, qytetari. Probleme të tilla nuk ka vetëm në Shqipëri. Këto vijnë nga puna e dikujt. Unë them gjithmonë që përgjigjet janë: nuk dimë, nuk duam, nuk mundemi, nuk kemi. Por situata nuk rregullohet nga masat ndëshkimore. Këtu flitet për sa respekt tregohet për njerëzit. Kjo është një e "keqe" normale. Ti mësohesh me të. Madje, edhe pacienti është "servil" duke u ndodhur përballë frikës. Zgjidhja është vetëm organizimi. Qendra e Cilësisë, Sigurisë dhe Akreditimit të Institucioneve Shëndetësore ka për synim mbrojtjen e pacientit. Nga ana tjetër, pacientët kanë nevojë që personeli shëndetësor t\i dëgjojë. Kanë nevojë që t\i shohin në sy. Rreth 90 për qind e qytetarëve nuk kanë dëshirë të shkojnë në spital. Dhe megjithëse ne kemi më pak spitale, krahasuar kjo me vendet e tjera, përsëri nuk kemi shfrytëzim të ambienteve. Kjo, pasi njerëzit nuk gjejnë zgjidhje. Edhe ata qytetarë që zgjedhin të shkojnë për të gjetur zgjidhje, në kishën e Laçit, "Shën Ndoit", indirekt ata reflektojnë dëshirën që nuk kanë gjetur një zgjidhje dhe kërkojnë magjiken. Pacientët duhet të kenë ndjenjën e papranueshmërisë. Ata po të mblidheshin dhe të protestonin se nuk futen në pavijon, sepse ambienti nuk është i pastruar, është me buburreca, atëherë përgjegjësit do të merrnin masa. Por të protestonin të gjithë së bashku, që nuk i shtrojnë fëmijët, atëherë diçka do të ndryshonte. Por ndryshimin dhe zgjidhjen e bën organizimi, presioni i ardhur nga pacientët dhe nga përgjegjshmëria e çdo personi që vesh bluzën e bardhë.

----------


## Brari

3 vera rrjesht me ra rasti te kem pune me urgjencen e spitalit te durresit.

ne te 3 rastet cova  njerez te njohur.. 1 her nje te ri nji her nje plak nje her vehten..

sherbimi fantastik..

as kerkoj kush gjysem leku..

----------


## EuroStar1

Nuk e kuptoj arsyen e kaq shume farmacive prane spitaleve ose edhe brenda ne spital. Spitalet ne BE ku synojme te hyjme kane te gjitha medikamentet e nevojshme e farmacite nje asortiment baze. Farmacite i gjen në qender te zonave urbane e asnjehere te spitali. Paradoxi shqiptar e do qe farmacia te kete medikamente qe spitalet nuk i kanë, kur dihet që cdo medikament qe hyn në vend miratohet nga Ministria e Shendetesise. Spitalet shteterore jane te pajisur me laboratore, skaner, etj por ne shumicen e kohes jane jashte perdorimit. Per kuriozitet  ne asnje spital shtetror te Tiranes skaneri nuk funksiononte. Cuditerisht te klinikat private funksionojne gjithmone. Po ashtu edhe sondat .  Mos te harrojme qe mjeku porosit pacientet se ku farmaci te marin ilacet dhe dihet qe duhet ti marin aty ku mjeku mer % per shitjen e ilaceve edhe pse ne 70% te rasteve keto ilace nuk kane asnje lloj efekti

----------


## zari

> 3 vera rrjesht me ra rasti te kem pune me urgjencen e spitalit te durresit.
> 
> ne te 3 rastet cova  njerez te njohur.. 1 her nje te ri nji her nje plak nje her vehten..
> 
> sherbimi fantastik..
> 
> as kerkoj kush gjysem leku..


Hahahahaha ik ore dallkauk vrit veten...askush nuk pretendon se me ardhjen ne pushtet te PS gjithcka do jete shesh me lule e ne do jetojme te gjithe te lumtur duke kenduar "we are the world" por midis 2 te keqijave zgjidh ate qe eshte me pak e keqe e sbesoj te kete me te keqe se te kete pushtetin Krari qe ende jeton ne 1990

----------


## loneeagle

Mjeksin e kemi pertoke ne shqiperi. Sigurisht shteti ka fajin e vet por edhe mjeket jane skandaloz nuk jane human kush dreqin i ka diplomuar ata derra nuk e meritojne te jene mjek. Nje doktor i vertet ne radhe te pare merr ne konsiderat jeten e njeriut jo leket. Ne japoni doktoret benin nje jete teper modeste biles shumica vinin ne pune me biciklet sepse nuk kishin te ardhura te mira. Kurse derrat ne shqiperi po iu dalin leket nga syte. Vdesin foshnje nga humbja e lengjeve ose nga mbiperdorimi i antibiotikeve. Sepsa derrat atje vetem antibiotik dine ti japin pacientve.

----------


## Smth_Poetic

> 3 vera rrjesht me ra rasti te kem pune me urgjencen e spitalit te durresit.
> 
> ne te 3 rastet cova  njerez te njohur.. 1 her nje te ri nji her nje plak nje her vehten..
> 
> sherbimi fantastik..
> 
> as kerkoj kush gjysem leku..


Paske qene me fat o brari  :ngerdheshje:

----------


## drenicaku

Jeni me fat qe keni sali berishen,perndryshe do ju kishte marr lumi,dhe ne momentin qe do mbeteni pa te do te ja dini vleren,por ne shqiptaret jemi te till,te mires ja fusim shqelum e te keqes i themi mire se vjen

----------


## angmokio

Po ckemi ndonje gje mire ne ne Shqiperi qe do kemi mjekesine. Dihet qe ne shqiperi ka korrupsion ne cdo institucion. 
Shqiperia cdo vit kryeson listen e vendeve per korrupsion. 
Megjithate nuk mendoj se zgjidhja eshte largimi i Berishes pasi para 2005 qe pushtetin e kishin socialistet nuk na bene ndonje gje me teper perkundrazi me zi ishte.
Shqiperia eshte nje vend unik. Cmimet jane pothuajse te njejta me vendet Europiane dhe rrogat mesatare jane 10-20 here me te vogla. Sigurisht qe korrupsioni do kape majat sepse nje mjek, gjyqtar, nepunes etj ka investuar vite e para per tu bere ato qe jane dhe perfundimisht i bie te paguhen njesoj me nje kamarjer pa shkolle.
Mendoj qe kesaj situate askush nuk i jep dot zgjidhje sepse shqiperia nuk eshte vend me resorce kushedi cfare.

----------


## _MALSORI_

> Korrupsioni ne spitale . 
> 
> Per njeshendet te mire 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Zgjidhja e vetme largimi i Sali Berishes


nje humor durrsak i dhene dikur eshte mjaft aktual per kete shkrim..dikujt i kishte shkrep me pi nje cigare dhe mundohej ta ndizte me shkrepse..por per qamet shkrepsja nuk ndizej dhe ky sa here e provonte dhe nuk ndizej thoshte '' qeveri e poshter ''..dmth ja kishte fajin qeveria pse nuk i ndizej shkrepsja..

keshtu pak a shume e ka fillin edhe ky shkrim i tia-s..

----------


## angmokio

> nje humor durrsak i dhene dikur eshte mjaft aktual per kete shkrim..dikujt i kishte shkrep me pi nje cigare dhe mundohej ta ndizte me shkrepse..por per qamet shkrepsja nuk ndizej dhe ky sa here e provonte dhe nuk ndizej thoshte '' qeveri e poshter ''..dmth ja kishte fajin qeveria pse nuk i ndizej shkrepsja..
> 
> keshtu pak a shume e ka fillin edhe ky shkrim i tia-s..


hahaha o forte kjo. 
O Eurostar a ke thene poshte Saliu kur kishe probleme me jashteqitjen  ?

----------


## teta

se po pertoi te hyj ne duel me komente
po kisha veq nje pyetej per te gjith:
-ma gjeni nje fushveprimtari jetesore ku nuk ka ryshfet?!
e hajde te bejm krahasimin

----------


## derjansi

> nje humor durrsak i dhene dikur eshte mjaft aktual per kete shkrim..dikujt i kishte shkrep me pi nje cigare dhe mundohej ta ndizte me shkrepse..por per qamet shkrepsja nuk ndizej dhe ky sa here e provonte dhe nuk ndizej thoshte '' qeveri e poshter ''..dmth ja kishte fajin qeveria pse nuk i ndizej shkrepsja..
> 
> keshtu pak a shume e ka fillin edhe ky shkrim i tia-s..


Ne fakt malsor qeveria i ka fajet po jo sali berisha. Cilado qeveri te jete mjeksia do jete per toke. Vec privatizimi e shpeto.

----------

